

A post mortem on the UNIX SCO litigation - grellas
http://newmedialaw.proskauer.com/2010/06/articles/open-source/what-can-we-learn-from-the-sco-litigations/

======
hga
Garbage. Just before the SCO Group (new SCO) started their legal jihad they
tried to get Novell to acknowledge that SCO owned it. Novell said "no way"
(rather obviously). At least to PJ of Groklaw and myself, this demonstrates
that the SCO Group knew exactly what a house of cards they were basing their
Hail Mary Microsoft funded lawsuit against IBM and, well, the world, on.

